# Pascal gave me a pearl instead of a recipe :(



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

I thought he'd give a recipe until I completed the set but he just gave me a pearl today.. so you just get a *chance* of getting a recipe instead of a guarantee?


----------



## Milady (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah same here, perhaps it’s randomized?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 3, 2020)

This is true! Seems like you may have a greater chance of DIY than pearl.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> This is true! Seems like you may have a greater chance of DIY than pearl.


I mean I guess it makes sense. So working towards completing the set takes longer and more of an accomplishment maybe. But still. Lol. I almost had a heart attack looking for the diy in my pockets and not finding it, then finding a pearl and wondering where it came from since I didn't find one while diving. Then I realized Pascal must have slipped it to me instead of a diy. I thought I threw it away and panicked haha


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2020)

you need 2 pearls for some of the diys so i don't think it'll hinder your progress, if anything it'll speed it up


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> you need 2 pearls for some of the diys so i don't think it'll hinder your progress, if anything it'll speed it up


Yeah I don't really mind, I was just surprised is all. I actually already have around 8 pearls and only 1 recipe so far so I think I'll be getting pearls at a faster pace anyway ^_^


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Yeah I don't really mind, I was just surprised is all. *I actually already have around 8 pearls* and only 1 recipe so far so I think I'll be getting pearls at a faster pace anyway ^_^


screams how on earth


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

I had over 350 dives yesterday and only managed to get 5 pearls. It's so rare...

Good thing diving can be done all year round and the mermaid set can be completed without time constraints.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> screams how on earth


Diving for hours XD guess I was lucky? I still thought it wasn't enough, but now that I know you aren't guaranteed a diy a day, I think this rate is ok.


----------



## xara (Jul 3, 2020)

yeah he gave me a pearl today, too - i appreciate it as the pearls seem to be fairly rare but i definitely would’ve preferred a diy aha ;w;


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 4, 2020)

Just to add to the discussion, he gave me a fishy mermaid dress today. So I guess he also has clothing!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm not even bothering with Pascal.

I don't want the mermaid stuff.


----------



## leming (Jul 4, 2020)

He gave me mermaid shoes in different colors, pink and blue.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 4, 2020)

I got a mermaid princess dress! So it’s all just random but I think that’s a good thing


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 4, 2020)

Meanwhile, I got the shoes. I want the recipes first though!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 4, 2020)

413 creatures collected, only 2 pearls found.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 4, 2020)

tajikey said:


> 413 creatures collected, only 2 pearls found.



The rate is that bad, huh. That's painful. I can't imagine how much are they going for if trading from a player.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 4, 2020)

tajikey said:


> 413 creatures collected, only 2 pearls found.


mine is 329 with 9 pearls found! I’ve not found some of the rarer sea life though


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 4, 2020)

Today all 4 players go a pearl from Pascal.  Two players found 2 pearls. The other 2 found 1 pearl.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have only got 1 pearl so far


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 4, 2020)

This happened to me today. I was looking in my pockets for the diy and was confused. 

Found the pearl and was like ohhhh ok 
I don't mind it. As long as I get all the recipes eventually.


----------



## Ras (Jul 4, 2020)

Can we discuss why they had to get rid of Pascal's cranky voice? So disappointing.


----------



## Anblick (Jul 4, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Yeah I don't really mind, I was just surprised is all. I actually already have around 8 pearls and only 1 recipe so far so I think I'll be getting pearls at a faster pace anyway ^_^


Oh jeez I'll just craft you stuff if you keep getting pearls vs DIYs at this rate if you share a fraction of those pearls ahahaha!! So far I got my 1 daily DIY, a whole bunch of GIGIGIGIGIGACLAMS and vampire squids, and exactly 0 pearls. TuT


----------



## tajikey (Jul 4, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> The rate is that bad, huh. That's painful. I can't imagine how much are they going for if trading from a player.


Agreed. Though, I do appreciate the rarity.


Darcy94x said:


> mine is 329 with 9 pearls found! I’ve not found some of the rarer sea life though


I've managed to get all the creatures so far, plus a couple extra from the southern hemisphere. Those darn pearls, though!


----------



## randomforeignguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Same


----------



## Cirice (Jul 4, 2020)

I wish he gave me a pearl instead of a diy x( Still haven't manage to catch any.
What size are their shadows?


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 4, 2020)

Was a bit sad to receive a pearl today too, however pearls are pretty hard to come by (I've currently only caught 2) so it's probably actually better to sometimes receive a pearl rather than a DIY.


----------



## BabyMoose (Jul 4, 2020)

Time traveled to check the spawn rate and so far I have 1 DIY and 6 pearls. It’s annoying but they seem rare so I guess it’s okay.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2020)

It's funny, I've gotten DIYs from him all three days, but I've only gotten three pearls diving and I haven't gotten one today despite swimming for hours. Clam, isopod, plenty of pearl oysters, just no pearls.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 4, 2020)

I got a pearl from him after having already encountered him once that day (though I denied him the scallop, assuming he'd show up for every scallop, but turns out he doesn't).

I was actually DELIGHTED as I had yet to find any pearls on my own and I really wanted them   I don't mind waiting a little longer to complete the set, especially since he's helping me -actually- complete the set, not just collect the recipes. Also, the first time you meet him, he does tell you he'll sometimes give you a pearl. I assumed it was something he did if you already encountered him that day, so you couldn't get multiple recipes a day.

And, on a somewhat unrelated note, HOW CUTE is he when he breaks the scallop open and eats it? SO PRECIOUS


----------



## pup (Jul 4, 2020)

1 diy and 2 pearls from pascal so far.
210 dives and 3 pearls found... that's rough lol.

i don't like the mermaid series but my partner is hype to create a mermaid cove so everything i make will go to him lol. i LOVE diving though and a full pocket yields about 50k for me so i will gladly farm for pearls. ima be swimming and listening to podcasts for the rest of 2020 see y'all later lol.


----------



## AutomationAir (Jul 4, 2020)

In 3 days, I’ve gotten 2 pearls and 1 DIY from him. Disappointed for sure.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 4, 2020)

He does this to me too


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2020)

Today he showed up on my 3rd scallop only to give me a pearl. A little disappointing after all that diving. But hey, a pearl's a pearl.


----------



## FishHead (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah, he gave me the mermaid princess dress. Don't care for the series, but I'd much rather have a DIY from him.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 4, 2020)

Does he only show up for the first scallop you catch that day? I have TT'ed (mainly to find new Gullivarrr) and dived for a couple of days but he didn't show up after catching my first scallops that day.


----------



## Mary (Jul 4, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Does he only show up for the first scallop you catch that day? I have TT'ed (mainly to find new Gullivarrr) and dived for a couple of days but he didn't show up after catching my first scallops that day.


yeah, only for the first.

I dove for hours and hours yesterday, essentially all day from 8am-11ishpm and found 8 pearls (plus a good friend gave me one). The rate does suck. Plus they look so nice on the ground that I kinda want to scatter them around on the beach/in my house so I guess I’ll have to grind a ton.


----------



## BabyMoose (Jul 5, 2020)

pup said:


> 1 diy and 2 pearls from pascal so far.
> 210 dives and 3 pearls found... that's rough lol.
> 
> i don't like the mermaid series but my partner is hype to create a mermaid cove so everything i make will go to him lol. i LOVE diving though and a full pocket yields about 50k for me so i will gladly farm for pearls. ima be swimming and listening to podcasts for the rest of 2020 see y'all later lol.


I’ve heard the spawn Rate is 2% chance for every small shadow


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 5, 2020)

I can't even find any wild pearls (sounds weird, lol) so he's the one supplying me with them.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 5, 2020)

I got a mermaid princess dress.


----------



## Dabi (Jul 5, 2020)

happens quite some times here.. there are even days where he doesn't show up at all even tho i caught many scallops


----------



## John Wick (Jul 5, 2020)

He gave me a dress.


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

he’s given me a pearl two days in a row - i appreciate it as the pearls are hard to find but i’d definitely prefer a diy - hopefully he gives me one today ;w;


----------



## milraen (Jul 5, 2020)

I time travelled quite a bit to collect recipes from pascal and so far, I think I’ve been getting pearls more often than recipes.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 5, 2020)

Pascal gave me a mermaid tiara.   

I'm not a fan of the mermaid series so I'll probably trade it with someone else for something else in the game.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 5, 2020)

I just got another  pearl  today


----------



## mollyduck (Jul 5, 2020)

Just wanted to check, is there any reason to keep the non-Pascal-appearing scallops? (Assuming you already donated to the museum). The mermaid recipes I have so far just use regular shells in addition to pearls.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 5, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> Just wanted to check, is there any reason to keep the non-Pascal-appearing scallops? (Assuming you already donated to the museum). The mermaid recipes I have so far just use regular shells in addition to pearls.


You can sell the excess scallops.There's no use for them as far as Pascal is concerned.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 5, 2020)

I wish this worked like Celeste where she gives you recipes until you have them all and then gives you star fragments. Even with TT I can't figure out how so many people have that many recipes already! Two days in a row I've gotten pearls. I only have one recipe so far!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 5, 2020)

Today I had to collect 4 scallops before pascal appeared. I then got a mermaid dress  I want the bed or dresser for my underwater room


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 5, 2020)

yea RNG.


----------

